# Atlas 10100



## kopcicle (Mar 24, 2021)

I'll start with I do know the various differences in the MKII Blockheads.
I did however find a specific I do not know. 
I'll include a drawing for the 701-088 spindle (feel free to upload it to the downloads section if it isn't there already)
I can't find out if the bearings are the only difference between the roller bearing and ball bearing spindles.
There is a part number difference. The ball bearing spindle is 701-083. 
Are the spindles interchangeable?  Is a minor dimensional change? 
I really have no Idea and it's way to late in the day to call Clausing.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 24, 2021)

I think they are different- the left hand side end of the spindle comes in two different diameters and the sliding collar also I think
Let me measure my ball bearing one and I'll post it here
-Mark
OK the major dimension "A" is not .750 for the ball bearing spindle, it's .875.  So definitely two different parts.  And the two collars have two different part numbers but I don't remember them off hand
I believe the step pulley may be the same- not sure
The collar and key are the weak point in the design, they couple the pulley to the spindle.  The .875 ball bearing version actually has more "meat" in this area and looks to be stronger than the roller bearing version- strange engineering decision


----------



## kopcicle (Mar 24, 2021)

...so , turning the .875 down to .750 might , just might get it ?


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 25, 2021)

Not sure what the goal is but I doubt changing to roller bearings would yield a significant improvement.

I put better spec ball bearings into mine but its weaknesses were still there, fine little machine for what it offers but it’s easy to put more into one than it will ever be worth.

John


----------



## kopcicle (Mar 25, 2021)

the object is 
Could I possibly convert the 701-083 into the 701-088 with just turning the .875 down to the .750 ?


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 25, 2021)

I don't see why you would need to turn it down since I believe the step pulley diameters are the same for both- seems like if you didn't turn it down you would have the best of both worlds unless there is something I missed
I question whether the conversion would buy you any increase in performance however. Also not sure how the preload for the bearings is set on this version-?
-Mark


----------



## kopcicle (Mar 25, 2021)

The question refers only to the availability of the spindle and has little or nothing to do with any performance advantage.

All I have on hand is the 701-088 , in the lathe and the drawing attached. 
It's because I know of a 701-083 that I'm asking. 
My existing spindle is serviceable but  worn. 
I'd like to replace the drive pulley bushing with bearing but this isn't an option on my worn spindle. 
Clear enough now ?   

Edit , just found the 701-083 drawing , let's see if it made it ...


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 25, 2021)

Looks like the bearing dimensions are different.  I suspected as much.  The roller bearings id is 1.000 but the ball bearing is .985 unless I'm reading it wrong?
-M


----------



## kopcicle (Mar 25, 2021)

well, my left (outside) bearing id is 1.000 and the right bearing is .990 per the 701-088 drawing.
The cup is 1.909" 
I'll keep on this as I can but there seems to be a tale in the telling. 

The one obvious difference in the two spindles is the 701-088 .750"  left end diameter 
compared to 
The 701-083 diameter of .8750" 

So now the question becomes can one be made to fit the other with a bearing and bushing change ?

Stay tuned as no matter what I find here and elsewhere it will be a tale in the telling . 

Anyone else want to add to the confusion ?


----------



## matthewsx (Mar 25, 2021)

I might have a spindle for you.


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 25, 2021)

Going back to the 088 drawing: How do they expect you to assemble the bearings when the rightmost one's ID is ten thousandths smaller than the left? Freeze the shaft in liquid nitrogen? And/or heat the bearing way up?  That's a puzzle. 
Usually, the opposite is true since the rightmost bearing is often a tight press fit and the left is a lighter interference fit to allow for preload adjustment


----------



## kopcicle (Mar 27, 2021)

The 6205 25 mm Ball Bearing Inner Dimension *25mm* X Outer Dimension *52mm* X Width *15mm*
That takes care of the 701-083 spindle in the 101.212 (Craftsman) Atlas 6" MKII
I'm still a bit stumped about the bearing journals  @markba633csi  tnx ....


----------



## kopcicle (Mar 27, 2021)

then If I may  
@wa5cab , Robert , do I have it correctly ? 
The chuck bearing is 07100 and the cup 07196.  This incidentally is the Left crankcase bearing for an Ironhead Sportster.



Okay then , straight from Timkin

first the 07100


*d - Bore*​                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     0.9843 in25.001 mm                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        *B - Cone Width*​                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     0.6522 in16.566 mm                                                                                    

 then the 07079


*d - Bore*​                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     0.7874 in20.000 mm                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        *B - Cone Width*​                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     0.5614 in14.260 mm                                                                                    

The cup is the same in any case



*D - Cup Outer Diameter*​                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     1.9687 in50.005 mm                                                                                                                                                                                                                                        *C - Cup Width*​                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                                     0.3750 in9.525 mm                                                                                    

This still leaves us with a broken drawing , or two .


----------



## markba633csi (Mar 27, 2021)

We may have found a misteak on the drawing methinks


----------



## kopcicle (Mar 27, 2021)

I see what you did there


----------



## kopcicle (Apr 3, 2021)

I keep missing an opportunity to call Clausing. I seem to have found someone that can tolerate me  
The same person gave me (us) the drawings. I'll ask but i'm near sure I'll get "f--- if I know"  

I don't have the jets to get my headstock apart and back together at the moment. 
Joel does have a ball bearing 101.212 (.875" tail) he was going to check against the drawing. 
Mine is a .750" tapered roller bearing 10100   . 
We'll see


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 4, 2021)

@kopcicle,

The Timken bearing part numbers agree with what I show.  And incidentally, all of the mills use the same cup and cone on the right end of the spindle. On the left end, the cup is the same but for some reason the cone is a 07087.  

What drawings did you get from Clausing and what dimension appears to be wrong?


----------



## kopcicle (Apr 4, 2021)

should be obvious...

for the -083 , how do you get a .977" past .9847" ?
for the -088 , how do you get a .990" past a 1.0007" ?

if of course I can still read a drawing


----------



## kopcicle (Apr 4, 2021)

I must be blind.
for the -083 ,the .977" is for a reduced diameter gullet. Both bearing surfaces are .9847"
for the -088 ,the .990" is for a reduced diameter gullet. Both bearing surfaces are 1.0007"
those dimensions are only called out on the left journal.
 D'Oh!


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 4, 2021)

kopcicle,​
Do you have the 701-088 complete and as a .PDF (or .TIF, which I can convert to .PDF.)?  Whomever converted the one that you uploaded to JPG chopped off the top of the drawing.  And drawing uploads to Downloads should preferably be .PDF unless one of the unstable photo types is all that is available.


----------



## kopcicle (Apr 4, 2021)

@wa5cab ,
That was what I received from Tom...


----------



## wa5cab (Apr 4, 2021)

OK.  I'll call him maybe tomorrow.


----------

